# Where to Fish this Weekend-Brisbane



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

Not sure where I'll be fishing this weekend (apart from Sunday) I want to go out Saturday morning also but the winds look like crap.


----------



## Geoffro (Sep 22, 2007)

l hear you Zone, l could'nt get out last weekend as l was in Canberra for the Mont 24 hour Mountainbike race (team manager! not riding) and am itching to get out.


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

Zone

Sel and I (and possibly a coupe of others) will be hitting Ewan Maddock Dam (near Caloundra) early on Saturday morning (530am) chasing Bass, it's worth the drive. Feel free to join us.

Paul


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

Would love to PDO, and will some time in the future but right now I am itching to chase some Pelagics.

Damn, I should be out fishing instead of reading the posts on this Forum,.


----------

